# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Persosja dhe shendoshja e besimit orthodhoks

## ilia spiro

> Per mendimin tim, nuk eshte vetem Kisha Katolike qe ka nevoje per Kishen Orthodhokse, por eshte dhe e anasjellta. Jane te dyja keto qe kane nevoje te mesojne nga njera-tjetra dhe ky eshte qellimi dhe i levizjes Ekumenike nder-kristiane


Ky diskutim mes nesh Matrix,duhet ta them qysh ne fillim, se ka qellim *vetem shendoshjen e Kishes sone Orthodhokse* .

Herezia fillon pikerisht kur kerkon te perfitosh nga Kisha te tjera, herezite e te cilave njihen mire. Ato qe them une ndoshta nuk jane herezi ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales, pasi doktrina jone eshte e percaktuar qarte dhe ne pergjithesi Kisha jone eshte e shendoshe. Po te trajtosh te meta qe verehen, kjo mendoj se i sherben purifikimit te saj.

1. Hyjnizimi i Kryepiskopit (kendohen kenge, himne, thirret "Kryezot", ka vetem Nje ZOT).
2.Nuk jam dakord me mbajtjen e skeptrit dhe kurores nga Kryepiskopi dhe Episkopet (kjo hyri pas pushtimit turk).
3.Nuk jam dakord me pagezimin e femijeve (pagezimi behet kur personi vetedeklaron besimin e tij).
4.Nuk jam dakord me pjesemarrjen e grave ne kor, etj. (gruaja mbulon koken dhe nuk flet).
5.Nuk jam dakord me thirrjen "At" prifterinjve (ka vetem Nje "AT")
6.Nuk jam dakord kur gjate predikimit gjykohen njerez te caktuar, shtresa, popuj, etj., (mund te gjykohet vetem fenomeni dhe ky pas nje diskutimi te gjate).
7.Nuk jam dakord me traditen e puthjes se dores Priftit.
8.Nuk jam dakord me mosmbylljen e dyerve te Kishes gjate thenjes se Besores.
9.Nuk jam dakord me pershpirtjet qe kryen te dielave.
10. Nuk jam dakord me rezervimin e "vendeve te vecanta", gjate Liturgjise Hyjnore, per politikane, ambasadore etj. (te gjithe kane te njejtin dinjitet).
11. Per martesat ne Kishe, kerkohet nje dokumentacion shteteror (a thua se Kisha eshte gjendje civile) dhe me e papranueshmja kerkohen 2 deshmitare per te vertetuar se dy personat duhet te martohen ( ne cilen rrjesht te Bibles jane shkruar keto).
12. Nuk jam dakord me faktin qe prifterinjte te jene te martuar.

Aresyetimi i mendimeve te mia do kohe te gjate. Une shfaq keto rezerva dhe per te gjitha kam referencat nga Bibla, por edhe nga burime te tjera, kjo sepse per ceshtje te vecanta besimtari mund t`i referohet edhe asaj (Bibles) drejtperdrejt, sidomos kur veren se ajo shkelet.

----------


## Matrix

Atehere Ilia ti qenke protestant me sa shoh, se keto pika ngrejne dhe protestantet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ilia spiro

> Atehere Ilia ti qenke protestant me sa shoh, se keto pika ngrejne dhe protestantet


Nuk po kategorizoj njeri Matrix dhe s`ka nevoje te kategorizohem. Vertete jane 2-3 pika qe perputhen me protestantet, por kjo nuk i ben ata me te mire nga c`jane.
Protestantet nuk besojne Misteret i nderuar Matrix dhe kjo eshte dallimi kryesor me ta.

----------


## Seminarist

> Nuk besoj se je i paditur dhe nuk i di keto, por ke aresyet e tua te kundershosh.


Arsyet qe kam te te kundershtoj jane pikerisht sepse e ke gabim dhe se jo vetem pikat qe ti ngre, por akoma me keq MENYRA se si e ben eshte protestante.
Nderkohe une te lavderoj per sinqeritetin edhe guximin!

Po kap te famshmen pagezim te femijeve. Doktrina biblike mbi njeriun dhe detyrimet e tij karshi Zotit jane ne perputhje te plote me arsyet e berjes se pagezimit qe ne foshnjeri.

Psh, Zoti nuk e pyeti njeriun, nese donte qe te krijohej nga Zoti apo jo! E krijoi njeriun, madje me pergjegjesi qe nse nuk do rrinte ne komunion me Zotin, rrjedhoja do te ishte ndarja nga Perendia. Ky detyrim, i komunikohet njeriut qe ne momentin e mbarsjes. Mos-komunioni me Zotin e coi njeriun e pare drejt vdekjes, JO VETEM te parin Adamin edhe Even, qe VENDOSEN vete per fatin e tyre, nderkohe qe pasardhesit e tyre e marrin kete denim qe ne lindje PA VENDOSUR vete.

Tjeter, marreveshjet e beselidhjet me Abrahamin (psh rrethprerja), Noen etj, u bene ne fillim me vendosjen/deshiren e lire te tyre por me vone u bene te detyrueshme per pasardhesit e tyre qe ne momentin e tyre te lindjes.
Izraeli nuk ishte i lire te mos-rrethpritej, ndersa te mos ndiqte ligjin e kishte vete ne dore bashke me pasojat.


Ne kete sens edhe pagezimi, qe eshte VULA e ketyre beselidhjeve, vertet fillimisht u be nder ata qe e pranuan Lajmin e mire, por me vone tek pasardhesit e tyre behet nje detyrim qe ne lindje, nderkohe qe vendimi per nje jete te krishtere eshte nje vendim personal.


Nqs vdekja e ze njeriun qe ne lindje pa e pyetur ate atehere dhe njeriut i lind e drejta qe edhe kalimi per ne jete, qe eshte pagezimi, ti behet qe porsa lind pa e pyetur ate.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Arsyet qe kam te te kundershtoj jane pikerisht sepse e ke gabim dhe se jo vetem pikat qe ti ngre, por akoma me keq MENYRA se si e ben eshte protestante.
> Nderkohe une te lavderoj per sinqeritetin edhe guximin!
> 
> Po kap te famshmen pagezim te femijeve. Doktrina biblike mbi njeriun dhe detyrimet e tij karshi Zotit jane ne perputhje te plote me arsyet e berjes se pagezimit qe ne foshnjeri.
> 
> Psh, Zoti nuk e pyeti njeriun, nese donte qe te krijohej nga Zoti apo jo! E krijoi njeriun, madje me pergjegjesi qe nse nuk do rrinte ne komunion me Zotin, rrjedhoja do te ishte ndarja nga Perendia. Ky detyrim, i komunikohet njeriut qe ne momentin e mbarsjes. Mos-komunioni me Zotin e coi njeriun e pare drejt vdekjes, JO VETEM te parin Adamin edhe Even, qe VENDOSEN vete per fatin e tyre, nderkohe qe pasardhesit e tyre e marrin kete denim qe ne lindje PA VENDOSUR vete.
> 
> Tjeter, marreveshjet e beselidhjet me Abrahamin (psh rrethprerja), Noen etj, u bene ne fillim me vendosjen/deshiren e lire te tyre por me vone u bene te detyrueshme per pasardhesit e tyre qe ne momentin e tyre te lindjes.
> Izraeli nuk ishte i lire te mos-rrethpritej, ndersa te mos ndiqte ligjin e kishte vete ne dore bashke me pasojat.
> ...


Mund te duket pak e ashper MENYRA e kundershtise, por kjo eshte vetem ne dukje, pasi ne thelb nuk ka asgje protestante. Keto jane mendime te miat (dhe jo vetem), te cilat, si i Krishtere Orthodhoks, mendoj se duke i thene i sherbej persosjes se Kishes (qofte edhe sa nje pike uji). Kjo, pervec kesaj, shpresoj qe ne etiketitim tend, te mos kete insinuata te lidhura me Protestanizmin perendimor, pasi qe te jesh i tille duhet te mohosh te Tereshenjten, Shenjtoret dhe Misteret e Kishes sone.
Une jam orthodhoks dhe perpiqem per ruajtjen e unitetit te Kishes sone, zbatoj te gjitha rregullat dhe kanonet e saj, pavaresisht se kam pak rezerva te cilat si njeri i lire, nuk kam perse te mos i parashtroj, duke qene i hapur ndaj cdo debati dhe mendimi te kundert, pa asnje paragjykim.

----------


## Seminarist

> Mund te duket pak e ashper MENYRA e kundershtise, por kjo eshte vetem ne dukje, pasi ne thelb nuk ka asgje protestante. Keto jane mendime te miat (dhe jo vetem), te cilat, si i Krishtere Orthodhoks, mendoj se duke i thene i sherbej persosjes se Kishes (qofte edhe sa nje pike uji)



Ti mendon se i sherben persosjes se kishes, por ne fakt eshte e kunderta, ti duhet te lesh kishen te te persose ty duke ndrequr mentalitetin dhe opinionet e tua te cilat jane te pasakta edhe jo ortodokse.

Pagezimi i femijeve eshte rasti me klasik, per ta vertetuar, por po ashtu edhe pikat e tjera te tilla jane.

----------


## ilia spiro

> Ti mendon se i sherben persosjes se kishes, por ne fakt eshte e kunderta, ti duhet te lesh kishen te te persose ty duke ndrequr mentalitetin dhe opinionet e tua te cilat jane te pasakta edhe jo ortodokse.
> 
> Pagezimi i femijeve eshte rasti me klasik, per ta vertetuar, por po ashtu edhe pikat e tjera te tilla jane.


Nuk e mbaj veten per te pagabueshem. Megjithate a nuk eshte futur skeptri dhe kurora qe mbajne Kryepiskopi dhe Episkopet se bashku me pushtimin turk, kur keto nuk nbaheshin gjate periudhes Bizantine. Mos valle sipas teje Bizanti nuk ka qene orthodhoks?
Mos po ngaterron besimin e vertete orthodhoks me traditat e ndryshme te shpikura nga njerezit ose udheheqes kishtare te caktuar, apo ne interes te pushtuesve, te cilat kane mbetur dhe nuk levizin thjesht per aresye se dikujt i interesojne edhe sot e kesaj dite?

Ve re nje besim ne vetvete te tepruar tek ty i nderuar. Orthodhokse eshte kjo? Sa gjera kane levizur gjate shekujve ne organizimin e Kishes dhe ne praktikat kishtare. Pse te mos vazhdojme me keto reforma te cilat shkojne drejt orthodhoksise se vertete.
(jo asaj alla turce).

I nderuar kush e ka futur ne KOASH praktiken e pershpirtjeve te dielave. Une kam biseduar edhe me prifterinj te caktuar dhe shume te shkolluar te cilet nuk jane dakord me kete "tradite". E shtuna eshte "e shpirtrave" keshtu qe ne kete dite mund te behen pershpirtje dhe jo te dielen diten e "ZOTIT" te "RINGJALLJES". Mos valle eshte orthodhokse kjo?

Mos valle, i nderuar Seminarist, eshte orthodhokse, kur gjate liturgjise hyjnore Prifterinjte shtyjne besimtaret per te hapur vend qe te kaloje ambasadori grek, dhe politikane te tjere, ku une mbaj mend Vangjel Dulen, te cileve ju rezervohen vene te posacme, madje brenda vendit ku meshojne prifterinjte?
A e keni lexuar Shen Pavlin kur thote se nuk duhet te kete dallime te tilla?

Para thenjes se besores a nuk thuhet: "Dyert, dyert, me urtesi le te veme re!".  Atehere pse nuk mbyllen dyert por shqetesohen besimtaret nga njerezit qe vijne kohe e pa kohe ne Kishe?

A nuk eshte shume orthodhokse qe grate te mbulojne koken ne Kishe e te mos flasin, pale me psalin ne Kor sic ndodh ne KOASH? Mos valle nuk eshte qendrim orthodhoks ky? A nuk ka qene keshtu shekuj me pare? Edhe atehere orthodhoksi ka qene. Mos valle Kisha ruse sot ku grate mbulohen nuk eshte orthodhokse?

Varet nga kuptimi qe i jep ti fjales "Orthodhoks". Shoh nje mendjemadhesi tek ty, keshtu qe ti nuk ke dashamiresine te kuptohesh me mua, edhe sikur te veresh se kam te drejte per dicka. Ne keto kushte eshte veshtire te vazhdoje diskutimi.

----------


## Seminarist

Ilia,

nga te gjitha ato qe ke thene deri tashti gabimi me serioz eshte ai mbi pagezimin e foshnjave, sepse permban gabim doktrinor. Dje ta shpjegova, se ka reminishenca te herezise pelagjiane, qe i jep mbitheks vullnetit individual ne shpetim.

Pikat e tjera kane te bejne me menyren e gabueshme statike qe ti sheh ne traditen.

Ceshtja e sherbesave te pershpirtjes te dielen eshte zgjidhur me sinod. Shih debatet mbi kolivadet ne shek.19.

----------


## Albo

> 1. Hyjnizimi i Kryepiskopit (kendohen kenge, himne, thirret "Kryezot", ka vetem Nje ZOT).


Peshkopi eshte misherim i Krishtit, ai eshte mekembes i Krishtit ne Kishe, ai eshte i veshur me pushtetin e Shpirtit te Shenjte qe te drejtoje shpirtrat e besimtareve qe i ka dhene Perendia. Une e nderoj peshkopin e cdo prift, pasi tek ta shoh Krishtin. Peshkopi nuk eshte nje njeri dosido si une e ti, eshte nje besimtar i thirrur nga Perendia per te mbajtur mbi supe nje kryq me te rende se sa une e ti, qe jemi besimtare te thjeshte dhe jemi pergjegjes vetem per shpirtrat tane.




> 2.Nuk jam dakord me mbajtjen e skeptrit dhe kurores nga Kryepiskopi dhe Episkopet (kjo hyri pas pushtimit turk).


Skeptri simbolizon misionin baritor te peshkopit: te shpier te gjitha delet e Perendise tek Perendia, pa humbur asnje shpirt rruges. Kurora, veshjet e stolisura me flori, krahas bukurise estetike, jane edhe nje ofrim qe njerezit i bejne Perendise. Ki parasysh, peshkopi e prifti hyn ne altarin e shenjte, i lutet Perendise, merr dhuratat e Perendise, dhe ua ndan besimtareve te mbledhur ne Kishe.

Kur Jude Iskarioti pa motren e Llazarit qe po derdhte parfumin e shtrenjte per te lare kembet e Krishtit, ai tha: "cfare demi! po ta kishim shitur ne treg do kishim marre 100 dinare per ate parfum dhe do t'ua ndanim te varferve". Por Krishti e korrigjoi duke i thene se: "Te varferit do te jene gjithmone me ju, por une do te jem edhe per pak kohe."




> 3.Nuk jam dakord me pagezimin e femijeve (pagezimi behet kur personi vetedeklaron besimin e tij).


Ti thua, femijes nuk duhet ti japim qumesht e uje qe te rritet fizikisht, pasi nuk ka goje qe ta kerkoje vete qumeshtin e ujin. Keshtu edhe puna e pagegizimit dhe mirosjes: nese foshnja nuk rilind ne Krisht e nuk merr Vulen e Shpirtit te Shenjte, nuk do te mund te rritet dot shpirterisht. Ne te dyja rastet, eshte prindi ai qe zgjedh per femijen kur eshte foshnje.

Ti mohosh femijes pagezimin dhe mirrosjes vetem se nuk ka arritur moshe madhore eshte KRIM! Mos valle qoftelargu i ndal sulmet ndaj femijeve te vegjel e sulmon vetem ata te rritur? Po sikur jeta e atij femije te marri fund perpara se ai te arrije moshen madhore dhe te rrefeje besimin, cfare e pret shpirtin e tij te pa pagezuar?! 




> 4.Nuk jam dakord me pjesemarrjen e grave ne kor, etj. (gruaja mbulon koken dhe nuk flet).


Te shkosh ne kishe e te jesh prezent gjate liturgjise, eshte nje forme adhurimi.
Te shkosh ne kishe e te kendosh ne korin e Kishes, eshte nje forme akoma me e mire adhurimi.
Te shkosh ne kishe e te jesh pergatitur per te marre dhuratat e shenjta te Perendise, eshte forma me e mire e adhurimit.

Po ta kesh vene re, Perendia nuk diskriminon per dhuratat e shenjta, edhe burrat edhe grate shkojne e marrin ushqimin e tyre shpirteror ne rradhe. Gjate liturgjise hyjnore, prifti nuk ze ne goje "mbulimin e kokave" por u drejtohet te gjithe te pranishmeve me fjalet: "Ulni kryet perpara Perendise", dhe kjo u drejtohet edhe burrave edhe grave.




> 5.Nuk jam dakord me thirrjen "At" prifterinjve (ka vetem Nje "AT")


Prifti eshte At shpirteror per te gjithe besimtaret e grigjes se tij. Ashtu si ati yt biologjik kujdes per shendetin tend fizik, ashtu edhe ati yt shpirteror, prifti, kujdeset per shendetin tend shpirteror. Asnje nga misteret e Perendise ti nuk i merr dot vete ne Kishe, i merr nga prifti. Dhe kjo nuk eshte nje rastesi, kete e ka vendosur vete Krishti.




> 6.Nuk jam dakord kur gjate predikimit gjykohen njerez te caktuar, shtresa, popuj, etj., (mund te gjykohet vetem fenomeni dhe ky pas nje diskutimi te gjate).


Predikimi nuk ka per qellim qe te gjykoje, por te te mesoje ty dallimin midis te mires dhe te keqes, veprave te Perendise dhe punerave te qoftelargut. Ka qellim te te mbaje ty ne ate rrugen e ngushte qe te shpie tek Perendia, e te mos te te lere te hysh ne ate rrugen e gjere pa krye qe te shpie ne ferr, te shpie ne nje bote pa Perendine.

Ka plot njerez ne kete bote qe aplikojne nje korrektesi politike te admirueshme: nuk ia prishin qejfin askujt me fjalet qe nxjerrin nga goja. Kjo nuk do te thote detyrimisht se jane te krishtere te mire.




> 7.Nuk jam dakord me traditen e puthjes se dores Priftit.


Shen Kozma Etoliani, u predikonte shqiptareve ne shekullin e XVIII: "Kur takoni ne rruge nje gjykates dhe nje prift, mos nxitoni te nderoni gjykatesin por priftin. Gjykatesi mund t'iu hedhi ne burg, mund edhe tu denoje me vdekje, por nuk lidh dot shpirtrat e njerezve ne parajse dhe ne ferr sic ben prifti." Pra Perendia e vete Krishti i ka dhene priftit pushtet mbi shpirtrat e njerezve.

Dora e djathte e priftit puthet pasi eshte dora qe pergatit dhe sherben te gjitha dhuratat e shenjta te Perendise. Eshte edhe dora me te cilen prifti percjell bekimet e Perendise.




> 8.Nuk jam dakord me mosmbylljen e dyerve te Kishes gjate thenjes se Besores.


E ke keqkuptuar traditen e lashte te mbylljes se dyerve te Kishes. Kjo nuk ka te beje fare me mbajtjen e qetesise ne Kishe apo moslejimin e levizjes se njerezve ne Kishe. Kjo ka te beje me traditen e lashte qe dyert mbylleshin per te gjithe ata qe nuk ishin te pagezuar (vizitore e katakumenet), qe mund te ndiqnin liturgjine deri ne kete pike, dhe tani u duhej te dilnin nga kisha pasi nuk mund te kungonin dot, nuk mund te merrnin dhuratat e shenjta.




> 9.Nuk jam dakord me pershpirtjet qe kryen te dielave.


Vete Liturgjia Hyjnore eshte nje pershpirtje pasi mbledh ne Kishe jo vetem te gjallet, por edhe shpirtrat e te vdekurve per te marre pjese se bashku ne adhurimin e Perendise. Ashtu si prifti gjate liturgjise ne menyre te perseritur kujton jo vetem te gjallet me lutjet e tij drejtuar Perendise, por edhe te vdekurit.




> 10. Nuk jam dakord me rezervimin e "vendeve te vecanta", gjate Liturgjise Hyjnore, per politikane, ambasadore etj. (te gjithe kane te njejtin dinjitet).


Si iu pergjigj prifti provokimit te farisejve ne lidhje me pagimin e takses se romakeve: "Jepini Cezarit ate qe i takon Cezarit!" Por kur shkoi per te darkuar ne shtepine e taksambledhesit ku ishin mbledhur njerezit me te urruer te qytetit ne shoqerine e prostitutave. Si reagoi Pjetri ndaj mesuesit te tij: Si eshte e mundur qe nga te gjitha shtepite qe mund te zgjidhje te shkoje, zgjodhe shtepine e ketij njeriu te urruer e te perdale ne popull? Pergjigjia e Krishtit: "Vetem i semuri ka nevoje per doktor. Une kam ardhur te theras mekataret e jo te drejtet qe pendohen."




> 11. Per martesat ne Kishe, kerkohet nje dokumentacion shteteror (a thua se Kisha eshte gjendje civile) dhe me e papranueshmja kerkohen 2 deshmitare per te vertetuar se dy personat duhet te martohen ( ne cilen rrjesht te Bibles jane shkruar keto).


Ne cilin rresht ne Bibel eshte shkruajtur qe duhet te besh kryqin kur shkon ne Kishe?! 




> 12. Nuk jam dakord me faktin qe prifterinjte te jene te martuar.


E pyeten njehere nje murg te Malit te Shenjte: Cila eshte me e denje ne syte e Perendise, jeta murgerore apo jeta e besimtareve te martuar? Murgu iu pergjigj: "Perendia i ka bekuar te dyja. Une zgjodha jeten murgerore pasi eshte me e lehte se sa te ushtruarit e besimit brenda botes. Vete martesa eshte nje ushtrim shpirteror."

Si ai murgu plak qe ka 50 vjet qe ushtron besimin e tij ne Malin e Shenjte, si ai plaku i krishtere 75 vjecar qe ka 50 vjet martuar, jane te dy atlete te besimit.

Albo

----------


## ilia spiro

> Si iu pergjigj prifti provokimit te farisejve ne lidhje me pagimin e takses se romakeve: "Jepini Cezarit ate qe i takon Cezarit!" Por kur shkoi per te darkuar ne shtepine e taksambledhesit ku ishin mbledhur njerezit me te urruer te qytetit ne shoqerine e prostitutave. Si reagoi Pjetri ndaj mesuesit te tij: Si eshte e mundur qe nga te gjitha shtepite qe mund te zgjidhje te shkoje, zgjodhe shtepine e ketij njeriu te urruer e te perdale ne popull? Pergjigjia e Krishtit: "Vetem i semuri ka nevoje per doktor. Une kam ardhur te theras mekataret e jo te drejtet qe pendohen."


E keni keqkuptuar mendimin tim. Sigurisht qe Krishti i trajtonte dhe i trajton njerezit  te gjithe njelloj pasi te gjithe jemi mekatare, keshtu qe do te hynte edhe ne shtepine e tagrambledhesit.

Une e kam fjalen per "Liturgjine Hyjnore", sepse ndoshta ju kujtohet thenja e apostullit Pavel, i cili diku ka thene pak a shume: "Nuk keni te drejte qe kur ju vjen nje i pasur, i veshur me rroba te shkelqyeshme ...etj., t`i thoni: "Eja ketu prane kembes sime", ndersa kur ju vjen nje i veshur keq ose i leckosur e i uritur t`i thoni: "shko atje".

Nese ju kujtohet kjo fraze, une kam mendimin se ajo eshte thene pikerisht per keto raste.
Un nuk gjykova njeri dhe nuk thashe se politikanet jane te pandershem, etj....

----------


## ilia spiro

> Peshkopi eshte misherim i Krishtit, ai eshte mekembes i Krishtit ne Kishe, ai eshte i veshur me pushtetin e Shpirtit te Shenjte qe te drejtoje shpirtrat e besimtareve qe i ka dhene Perendia. Une e nderoj peshkopin e cdo prift, pasi tek ta shoh Krishtin. Peshkopi nuk eshte nje njeri dosido si une e ti, eshte nje besimtar i thirrur nga Perendia per te mbajtur mbi supe nje kryq me te rende se sa une e ti, qe jemi besimtare te thjeshte dhe jemi pergjegjes vetem per shpirtrat tane.
> 
> 
> 
> Skeptri simbolizon misionin baritor te peshkopit: te shpier te gjitha delet e Perendise tek Perendia, pa humbur asnje shpirt rruges. Kurora, veshjet e stolisura me flori, krahas bukurise estetike, jane edhe nje ofrim qe njerezit i bejne Perendise. Ki parasysh, peshkopi e prifti hyn ne altarin e shenjte, i lutet Perendise, merr dhuratat e Perendise, dhe ua ndan besimtareve te mbledhur ne Kishe.
> 
> Kur Jude Iskarioti pa motren e Llazarit qe po derdhte parfumin e shtrenjte per te lare kembet e Krishtit, ai tha: "cfare demi! po ta kishim shitur ne treg do kishim marre 100 dinare per ate parfum dhe do t'ua ndanim te varferve". Por Krishti e korrigjoi duke i thene se: "Te varferit do te jene gjithmone me ju, por une do te jem edhe per pak kohe."
> 
> 
> ...


I nderuar Albo! Nuk e mbaj veten per ndonje besimtar te devotshem. Gjithcka them e them per te miren e Kishes Orthodhokse, duke u bazuar ne Shkrimin e Shenjte, traditen e shendoshe dhe vepren "Besimi Orthodhoks", te At Thomas Hopko.

1. Ne lidhje me Peshkopet dhe Prifterinjte, ne kete liber thuhet se ata jane per te vene ne dukje prezencen e Zotit Krisht gjate zhvillimit te Liturgjise Hyjnore, dhe nuk jane as misherim, as perfaqesues dhe as mekembes te Zotit.

2. Une nuk fola per veshjet, pse keqkuptohesh. Fola vetem per skeptrin dhe kuroren, qe jane sajuar pas pushtimit turk, kur pushteti politik barazohej me ate fetar. Ketu e ka burimin dhe fjala: Dhespot, pra despot sundimtar, ne nje kohe kur keta jane vetem sherbetore te njerezve dhe besimtareve te tjere dhe jo sundues te tyre.

3. Problemi i pagezimit dakord. Mendoj se eshte i diskutueshem, pasi edhe per kete kemi degjuar se ne Bizant pagezimet beheshin ne moshe madhore.

4. Per problemin e grave ne Kishe, referimet jane taksative nga letrat e Shen Pavlit. Gjyko me objektivitet Albo.

5. I nderuar Albo, perseri po keqkuptohesh. Nese flet per Atin Shpirteror dakord. Edhe une ja puth doren atij. Por vetem atij ama.

6. Ne Shkrim thuhet: Mos gjykoni qe te mos gjykoheni. (Per predikimin)

7. Per mbylljen e dyerve te Kishes gjate Besores, dakord. Nuk e njoh problemin, flas nga eksperienca ime personale sepse jo rralle shqetesohem nga te tjeret.

8. Per pershpirtjet, e shtuna eshte e shpirtrave dhe e diela eshte "Ringjallja". Kjo eshte llogjike. Nje prift i yni i shkolluar ka po te njejtin mendim me mua per kete pike.

9. Per problemin praktik te kryerjes se martesave ne Kishe, dhe dokumentacionit superburokratik qe kerkohet eshte problem i nderlikuar. Mund te diskutoj njehere tjeter.

10. Martesat e Prifterinjve. Ketu eshte nje nga pikat e rralla ku mendoj se romano-katoliket kane te drejte. Nje prift qe te jete teresisht i perkushtuar ne misionin e tij dhe ne sherbim te Perendise dhe njerezve nuk mund te kete familjen e tij, pasi ne kete rast, nuk do te merrej me nevojat e besimtareve por te familjes se vet. Dhe keshtu ndodh vertet. Nuk ka asnje prift te cilit te mund t`i qash hallin. (Une njoh njerin ne fakt, por eshte vetem nje).
A nuk thuhet: "Sepse ka eunuke....qe behen te tille per fjalen e Perendise"?

----------


## Seminarist

Ilia,

ti me e keqa eshte jo thjeshte tek pyetjet qe ngre, por tek METODA Sola Scriptura e interpretuar individualisht qe perdor. Kjo metode eshte protestante dhe me kete nuk dua te te them se nuk je ortodoks, por se edhe ne qofsh ortodoks duhet te kesh parasysh se ajo metode permban te keqijat me te medha ne vetvete.

Me kete metode ti mund te ngresh shume me teper pika se sa ke ngrejtur deri tani deri aty sa te kerkosh ta kthesh kishen ne nje kongregacion pak a shume evangjelist.

Bibla duhet pare e interpretuar brenda jetes se kishes, qe eshte tradita. Po humbe kete fill, do te te lindin probleme serioze. Vete pikat qe ti ngre, ne kete menyre, nuk qendrojne as ne vetvete, sepse une mund te jap interpretime personale, po te perdor metoden tende, qe i pershtaten praktikave te kishes sot.


Nuk thote DHR se duhet te nderojme qeveritaret? Si u drejtohet Pali sklleverve se duhet tu sherbejne si te krishtere zoterinjve te tyre, psh tek letra e Filemonit?

Nqs konkluzioni eshte se njerezit me pushtet duhen nderuar, si i nderon ti njerezit kur te vijne ne shtepi? A nuk te thote DHR me vete shembujt qe ti jep se te nderuarve u takon vendi tek te paret?

Atehere, cfare problemi ke me vendet e posacme qe u jepen titujmbajtesve te ndryshem pushtetare ne kishe?

----------


## ilia spiro

> Ilia,
> 
> ti me e keqa eshte jo thjeshte tek pyetjet qe ngre, por tek METODA Sola Scriptura e interpretuar individualisht qe perdor. Kjo metode eshte protestante dhe me kete nuk dua te te them se nuk je ortodoks, por se edhe ne qofsh ortodoks duhet te kesh parasysh se ajo metode permban te keqijat me te medha ne vetvete.
> 
> Me kete metode ti mund te ngresh shume me teper pika se sa ke ngrejtur deri tani deri aty sa te kerkosh ta kthesh kishen ne nje kongregacion pak a shume evangjelist.
> 
> Bibla duhet pare e interpretuar brenda jetes se kishes, qe eshte tradita. Po humbe kete fill, do te te lindin probleme serioze. Vete pikat qe ti ngre, ne kete menyre, nuk qendrojne as ne vetvete, sepse une mund te jap interpretime personale, po te perdor metoden tende, qe i pershtaten praktikave te kishes sot.
> 
> 
> ...


Te falenderoj Seminarist  sinqerisht per keshillat e tua ne metoden e interpetimit personal qe j`u bej mjaft problemeve. Kjo me sherben mjaft dhe me ben qe ta shoh veten time here pas here se c`jam duke bere.
Megjithate mendoj se e ke tepruar pak duke me krahasuar me protestanet dhe evangjelistet, me te cilet kam zhvilluar dhe zhvilloj debat jo te bute edhe ne kete forum.
Te marresh fraza te vecuara dhe t`i interpretosh personalisht eshte padyshim herezi. Protestantet nuk e lexojne Shkrimin e Shenjte ne teresi, pasi ajo qe thuhet diku literalisht mund te modifikohet diku tjeter dhe te dale kuptimi i vertete i Shkrimit, sigurisht ne Kishe nepermjet Shpirtit te Shenjte. 
 Ceshtjet qe une kam ngritur ne pjesen me te madhe jane probleme qe thuhen taksativisht vetem nje here dhe jane ceshtje te diskutuara shume here, per te cilat une kam folur edhe me klerike orthodhokse dhe edhe kam rene dakord me ta per shume prej ketyre ceshtjeve.
Pra c`te keqe ka se diskutohen. Une nuk e jap te prere mendimin tim, vetem e ve ne diskutim.
Une jam dakord me ate qe eshte "tradite e shendoshe", por ne problemet e ngritura jane ende te diskutueshme. Nje pjese traditash jane futur nga vete njerezit apo edhe nga klerike te caktuar per interesat e tyre dhe kane ngelur te tilla, kur jane jo te drejta. Nuk kemi ne te drejte t`i diskutojme ato? 
Nje pjese tjeter traditash ka ndryshuar gjate shekujve dhe ne mjaft raste negatisht?
Do njeren? Kur sapo kishte ardhur Kryepiskopi Anastas, mjaft pleq nuk ishin dakord me kungaten ne cdo liturgji, por thonin se kjo duhet dhen 4 here ne vit, sic ishte imponuar ne kohen e pushtimit turk.
Dhe kete e quanin "tradite", te cilen me force e shkuli Kryepiskopi (i lumte per kete). 
Kujdes nga traditat Seminarist!!!
Ne fund te Bibles ti e di mire se c`shkruhet: "Kush i shton nje fjale ketij libri...etj..., s`ka nevoje te zgjatem.

Rasti konkret qe permend per politikanet, kjo as eshte tradite dhe as ne perputhje me shkrimin e shenjte. Nuk e di ku rron ti, une rroj ne Tirane dhe ndjek liturgjite ne Katedralen e vetme te saj.
Keto raste jane (nuk kam frike ta them): SKANDAL.

Po te permend nje rast. Para ndonje muaji erdhi pre vizite Patriarku dhe Papa i Aleksandrise Theodhori. Une isha ne liturgji dhe gjithcka shkonte mire. Kisha ishte plot e perplot. Nga mesi i liturgjise, dy prifterinj levizen ne mes te besimtareve duke i folur atyre edhe ashper qe te hapnin rrugen sepse dikush do te vinte. Kete ton jo miqesor e kam degjuar vete (ndoshta edhe me kane bere veshet). Dhe pengonin besimtaret te perqendroheshin ne zhvillimin liturgjise duke i shqetesuar ata. 
E gjithe sepse do te vinte ambasadori grek, nje ambasador tjeter dhe politikani Vangjel Dule. Dhe keta trima na vijne ne mes te liturgjise dhe shoqerohen nga prifterinjte dhe u jepen atyr vende "nderi" brenda territorit ku nuk lejohen besimtaret dhe trajtohen si pashallare, ne nje kohe qe te tjeret trajtohen...kuptohe vete. 
Dua te theksoj se asnje nga besimtaret nuk kishte shkelur ne rrugicen e mesit, ajo ishte e lire dhe te gjithe silleshin ashtu sic i takon nje besimtari.
Por si sillen prifterinjte me besimtaret...ky eshte problemi.

Nuk me pelqeu as fillimi i fjales se Kryepiskopit Anastas, i cili e hapi me keto fjale: "Te nderuar ambasadore....etj."

Ne cilen nga "traditat" e Kishes behet kjo Seminarist.

Dhe per keto ka folur qarte Shen Pavli, nuk me kujtohet ne cilen leter, kur thote pak a shume se "Nuk keni te drejte qe kur ju vjen nje i pasur, i veshur me rroba te shkelqyeshme ...etj., t`i thoni: "Eja ketu prane kembes sime", ndersa kur ju vjen nje i veshur keq ose i leckosur e i uritur t`i thoni: "shko atje".

As me kete thenje te Shen Pavlit nuk bie dakord Seminarist??? Per cilat raste e ka fjalen shenjtori?? Si na e shpjegon tradita kete thenje.
Eshte llogjike mendoj qe ta kete fjalen pikerisht per keto raste, Liturgjise Hyjnore eshte per te gjithe dhe perfshin te gjitha e nuk ben asnje dallim me njerezve, pozicionit te tyre shoqeror, pasuror, etj.
Jashte saj eshte gje tjeter, takime mund te kete per aresye te ndryshme (por edhe ketu ka probleme por qe nuk jane ne syrin tone dhe nuk mund te them gje).
E kam per detyre ta them te verteten per gjitheseicilin, gjithmone dhe vetem ne interes te Kishes Orthodhokse dhe me gjere. 
Per vete jam i hapur per cfaredo lloj diskutimi, pa asnje paragjykim dhe kompleks.

----------


## Seminarist

Une ta shpjegova se ne DHR  besimtari detyrohet te nderoje pushtetmbajtesit, aq me shume kur jane te krishtere (letra e Filemonit). Po ne DHR na jepet qarte se venia e njerezve ne rresht te pare eshte shenje respekti, nderimi. Pra, nuk shoh asnje abuzim ne rastet qe permend ti, perkundrazi, shoh permbushjen e asaj qe kerkon DHR.
Tjeter pozita ekonomike e tjeter pozita pushtetmbajtese.
Te thuash qe mbreti ne Izrael trajtohej njelloj si nje besimtar i varfer me duket se nuk eshte biblike, as ne mentalitetin e popujve as te asaj kohe.

Ne nje turme qe shtyn natyrisht qe do ta ngreje zerin rregullmbajtesi ne menyre qe te kryeje dicka te caktuar. Adhurimi liturgjik nuk eshte si tek ca evangjeliste quackers qe e lidhin qetesine emocionale me ekstaza gjoja shpirterore.
E ke pare Flaken e Shenjte ne Jeruzalem se ne mes cfare gjullurdie e ulerimash, te shtyrash te turmes se besimtareve zbret?

Perkundrejt kesaj, une them se shoh shpesh ne vende me te perparme dhe te nderuara njerez me te varfer se une, po ashtu pas meje njerez me te pasur se une.


Jo cdo gje qe quhet tradite eshte e tille. Disa praktika jane thjeshte te tilla, sic ka qene kungimi 4 here ne vit. Kur une flas per tradite, e kam fjalen tjeterkund, tek menyra se si e lexojme e interpretojme Biblen.

Keshtu qe nuk mund te pergjithesosh kaq lehte.

----------


## ilia spiro

Nese do te perqendroheshim tek pika "vendeve te zgjedhura" ne Kishe, une pothuajse e dhashe mendimin tim dhe faktin se ku e bazoj thenjen time. Per rastin konkret ti po abuzon, pasi ne rastin qe te permenda njerezit nuk po benin "gjullurdi" por po merrnin pjese qetesisht ne Liturgjine Hyjnore, kur hyne mes tyre prifterinjte per te hapur vendin "personave te zgjedhur".
Justifikimi qe u ben ti ketyre rasteve nuk qendron. Pushtetmbajtesit i respektojme ne jeten civile, paguajme taksat, i nderojme, etj. Perseri ketu po abuzon, sepse kerkon medoemos te dale mendimi yt kur ai nuk qendron. Po te isha ne vendin tend do te bija dakord me tjetrin qe ka te drejte.
Pastaj ketu ka dicka tjeter. Respekti ndaj mbretit, etj., sigurisht qe ka qene ne kohen e Shen Pavlit, por sot nuk kemi mbreter.
E di c`eshte demokracia?? Pushteti eshte i popullit. Eshte populli qe duhet te nderohet, qeveritaret duhet te jene sherbetore te tij. 

Ne nuk kemi me detyrim te nderojme qeveritaret, por te nderojme veten tone dhe njeri tjetrin pasi jemi ne pushtetmbajtesit, si dheb te ndergjegjesohemi per zbatimin e ligjeve. Vetem kaq.

Ne cilen kohe rron ti Seminarist!!!!!!!!!!!

Megjithate te respektoj per mendimet e tua.

----------


## Seminarist

Ne cilen kohe ron ti Ilia, jo une! Je ti qe vjen e percakton rregulla se si duhet te sillet kisha sot, bazuar ne rregullin e kishes ne kohen e Palit, kurse une po te them qe ti shohesh gjerat ne rrjedhe te jetes se kishes, qe me fjale te tjera eshte tradita.

Ti vjen me nje varg qe ti thua eshte i Palit, por qe ne fakt eshte i letres se Jakovit kapitulli 2 dhe qe po ta lexosh tjeter eshte tema.

Une po te them se ne Bibel, mesazhi per respekt per pushtetmbajtesit mbete per te gjitha koherat dhe sistemet qeverisese. Ky eshte interpretimi tradicional i kishes ne ato pasazhe biblike.

Kur thua se ne demokraci, ne dallim nga monarkia, pushteti del nga populli dhe pushteti i sherben popullit dhe i kundervihesh idese se monarkise si dicka shtypese, nuk ben gje tjeter vecse me tregon mua per sfonin tend socialist komunist. Asgje me shume!


Ne monarki, po qe per teorizime, pushteti te pakten pretendohej se vinte direkt nga Zoti, shume me e denje se sa pushteti qe vjen nga njerezit.
Megjithate cdo pushtet thote Pali vjen nga Zoti dhe pushtetaret bibla, si te miret e te keqijte thote se duhen respektuar. Respekti ka te beje pikerisht me vienin e tyre ne vend te pare.

----------


## Albo

> I nderuar Albo! Nuk e mbaj veten per ndonje besimtar te devotshem. Gjithcka them e them per te miren e Kishes Orthodhokse, duke u bazuar ne Shkrimin e Shenjte, traditen e shendoshe dhe vepren "Besimi Orthodhoks", te At Thomas Hopko.


Kur vete pranon se nuk je besimtar i devotshme, e vete e pranon se nuk e njeh Kishen e Traditen e saj aq sa duhet pasi ke lexuar vetem At Thomas Hopko, a nuk do te ishte me mire qe ne vend qe ta gjykoje Kishen te mesoje me shume per te?

Ne ka nje gje qe une kam mesuar ne besimin tim eshte qe te mos gjykoj Kishen dhe asnje njeri qe sherben ne te. Kjo nuk duhet kuptuar si "une besoj se te gjithe njerezit qe sherbejne ne kishe jane te persosur", por duhet kuptuar si: une nuk ia lejoj vetes qe te bej mekat ndaj Kishes e Shpirtit te Shenjte qe vepron ne te. Eshte Perendia qe i gjykon sherbetoret e Tij ne Kishe, me nje ligj akoma me strikt se sa ne besimtaret e thjeshte. Nga Kisha ne vetem mund te mesojme, asnjehere nuk mund ta gjykojme.

Gjeja tjeter qe duhet te kuptosh e te ushtrosh eshte shpirti i perulesise. Eshte pikerisht ky shpirt i perulesise qe dallon nje besimtar te devotshem nga nje besimtar jo fort te devotshem. Nese nje politikan apo ambasador do te vinte ne Kishe per te marre pjese ne liturgji, une do t'ia liroja vendin tim pa me kerkekuar njeri fare. Bile do te me behej edhe qejfi qe nje njeri me pushtet zgjedh qe te vije e adhuroje Perendine, ashtu si gjithe ne te tjeret.

Po ashtu edhe puthja e dores se priftit, nuk eshte vetem nje akt nderimi ndaj priftit e peshkopit, eshte edhe nje shenje perulesie e besimtarit jo ndaj priftit por ndaj te Zotit te priftit, Perendise. Sa me i perulur shpirti i te krishterit, aq me i madh eshte hiri i Perendise per te, aq me prane Perendise jemi si ne lutje edhe ne shenjterim. 

Fryma e qoftelargut eshte krenaria. Fryma e Perendise se Tereshenjte eshte perulesia.

Albo

----------


## ilia spiro

> Ne cilen kohe ron ti Ilia, jo une! Je ti qe vjen e percakton rregulla se si duhet te sillet kisha sot, bazuar ne rregullin e kishes ne kohen e Palit, kurse une po te them qe ti shohesh gjerat ne rrjedhe te jetes se kishes, qe me fjale te tjera eshte tradita.
> 
> Ti vjen me nje varg qe ti thua eshte i Palit, por qe ne fakt eshte i letres se Jakovit kapitulli 2 dhe qe po ta lexosh tjeter eshte tema.
> 
> Une po te them se ne Bibel, mesazhi per respekt per pushtetmbajtesit mbete per te gjitha koherat dhe sistemet qeverisese. Ky eshte interpretimi tradicional i kishes ne ato pasazhe biblike.
> 
> Kur thua se ne demokraci, ne dallim nga monarkia, pushteti del nga populli dhe pushteti i sherben popullit dhe i kundervihesh idese se monarkise si dicka shtypese, nuk ben gje tjeter vecse me tregon mua per sfonin tend socialist komunist. Asgje me shume!
> 
> 
> ...


Ndoshta toni im ishte pak arrogant, u nisa nga konfidenca si bashkebesimtare qe jemi. Per ceshtjen e pushtetit. E kam dhene mendimin tim dhe nuk po bej asnje shmangje nga ajo c`ka ka then Shen Pavli se: *te gjitha pushtetet jane nga Perendia dhe duhet t`i jepet nderimi pushtetmbajtesit.*Por ketu Seminarist mendoj se duhet te thellohesh pak me shume pasi duhet te njohesh hollesisht kuptimin e sistemit demokratik, ndarjen e "pushteteve", etj., te cilat une nga eksperienca e punes sime i njoh.
Po te lexosh Kushtetuten e Shqiperise, ligjin themeltar atje percaktohet qarte se "Pushteti eshte i popullit", i cili e ushtron kete nepermjet votimeve si dhe ne menyre te drejtperdrejte. Sistemet e tjera si qeveria, parlamenti, gjykatat, presidente, s`jane gje tjeter vecse administratore te pushteti, ose me sakte duhet te jene vetem *sherbetore te popullit*.

Pra, kur thashe se "Ne cilen kohe jeton?",e kisha fjalen se prej kohesh se Shen Pavlit kur ekzistonte ende skllaveria deri me sot ka ndryshuar shume. 
Sot nuk ka me skllever dhe mbreter. Sot pushteti eshte (ose duhet te jete) i popullit, pra *i njerezve*, te gjithe pa perjashtim.
Pra vete Zoti e ka dhene kete pushtet tek seicili nga ne, keshtu qe pushteti eshte yni (imi, yti,...), keshtu qe ne duhet te nderojme veten tone dhe njeri tjetrin, sepse ne vete jemi pushteti.
Persa i perket qeveritareve, etj., keta duhet t`i nderojme po aq se c`mund te nderojme nje sakat qe lyp tek dera e Kishes. Qe te dy palet kane te njejtin dinjitet, qe na e ka dhene vete Zoti te gjitheve.
Pra nuk kemi detyrimin t`i japim "nderim te vecante", presidentit, politikaneve, etj., sepse ata jane (ose duhet te jene) vetem sherbetoret e popullit. 
Bile, perkundrazi, duhet te jene politikanet te cilet i kemi zgjedhur si administratoret tane qe te na nderojne dhe respektojne ne, pjesen tjeter te popullit. Ky eshte kuptimi i demokracise. Por fakti qe be realitet nuk ndodh keshtu, nuk duhet te na beje ne te heqim dore nga dinjiteti qe na ka dhene Perendia. 
Po te zbatohej drejt ne praktike demokracia eshte ajo c`ka u ka thene Jisu Krishti apostujve te tij: Cili deshiron te jete i pari juaj, duhet te jete sherbetori juaj. Mbi kete sistem nuk mund te kete me te persosur (nese zbatohet).
Pra, fakti i abuzimit me te drejten e administrimit nga ana e politikaneve, nuk duhet te na beje qe te terhiqemi, pale pastaj t`i quajme ata sikur kane pushtetin e dhene nga Zoti. 
Nuk i di sa i qarte jam, une kam kete mendim, respektoj mendimin e cdokujt, nuk kam ndermend te hyj ne debate te kota dhe te pafrytshme.  
*Ne duhet te heqim nga vetja jone kompleksin e skllavit, thjesht dhe vetem sepse kete dinjitet dhe pushtet na e ka dhene vete Zoti.*

----------


## Albo

> Ndoshta toni im ishte pak arrogant, u nisa nga konfidenca si bashkebesimtare qe jemi. Per ceshtjen e pushtetit. E kam dhene mendimin tim dhe nuk po bej asnje shmangje nga ajo c`ka ka then Shen Pavli se: te gjitha pushtetet jane nga Perendia dhe duhet t`i jepet nderimi pushtetmbajtesit.Por ketu Seminarist mendoj se duhet te thellohesh pak me shume pasi duhet te njohesh hollesisht kuptimin e sistemit demokratik, ndarjen e "pushteteve", etj., te cilat une nga eksperienca e punes sime i njoh.


"Bota nuk do t'iu doje e do t'iu luftoje, ashtu sic me luftoi edhe mua, pasi ju nuk jeni te kesaj bote!"

E ka thene Krishti e jo Pavli. Nje nga gabimet qe ne te krishteret bejme pa perjashtim eshte se harrojme kollaj qe "nuk i perkasim kesaj bote". Bota jone dhe destinacioni i te krishtereve eshte Mbreteria e Qiellit, ne prani te Perendise. Bota ne te cilen jetojme eshte e perkohshme.




> Sot nuk ka me skllever dhe mbreter. Sot pushteti eshte (ose duhet te jete) i popullit, pra i njerezve, te gjithe pa perjashtim.


Demokracia eshte e kesaj bote. Mbreteria e Qiellit eshte e Perendise. Mbreteria e Qiellit ka filluar te ndertohet qe ne kete bote, eshte Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike. Kisha eshte Arka e Shpetimit per te krishteret orthodhokse, eshte e vetmia pjese e kesaj bote qe eshte e perjetshme dhe e pavdekshme, pasi keshtu THA ZOTI YNE KRISHT!

Kisha nuk eshte demokraci, eshte monarki hyjnore.




> Persa i perket qeveritareve, etj., keta duhet t`i nderojme po aq se c`mund te nderojme nje sakat qe lyp tek dera e Kishes. Qe te dy palet kane te njejtin dinjitet, qe na e ka dhene vete Zoti te gjitheve.


Kisha i nderon te dy, si ate qeveritarin edhe ate sakatin qe lyp tek dera e Kishes. Te parit i leshon nje vend ne Kishe, te dytit i jep per te ngrene dhe e ndihmon per te gjetur strehe, rroba e ushqime. Ashtu sic ndihmon edhe ate te burgosurin ne burg, edhe ate prostituten, edhe ate hajdutin e kriminelin.

Dhe arsyeja nuk ka te beje me "humanizmin" e ligjit demokratik apo te njerezve, ka te beje me ate mesazhin qe Kryepeshkopi Anastas e ze ne goje gjithmone: "Te shohim Ikonen e Perendise tek cdo njeri qe takojme ne jete".




> Pra nuk kemi detyrimin t`i japim "nderim te vecante", presidentit, politikaneve, etj., sepse ata jane (ose duhet te jene) vetem sherbetoret e popullit.


E ke gabim si ne aspekt fetar, edhe ne aspektin demokratik: nderimi i presidentit dhe te zgjedhurve behet jo vetem se jane "burra e gra te mira" por fale respektit ndaj institucionit qe ata drejtojne, dhe fale nderimit qe ke per popullin shqiptar, qe sic e the edhe vete, i ka votebesuar ne ato institucione. Kur une respetoj presidentin, jam duke respektuar Kushtetuten e ligjet demokratike te atij vendi qe me garantojne mua lirine dhe qe kane ngritur ato institucione, ashtu sic jam duke respektuar edhe popullin shqiptar qe e ka votebesuar qe te drejtoje ate institucion.

Ne aspektin fetar: Si mund te nderosh ti Zotin e Plotfuqishem qe nuk e shikon dot me sy, kur ti nuk respkton as pushtetaret e kesaj bote qe i njeh nga afer?! Dhe rrenja e problemit nuk eshte kendveshtrimi apo botekuptimi, eshte krenaria. Krenarine eterit e Kishes e kane quajtur "nena e gjithe mekateve". Ti nuk e nenshtron vullnetin tend as ndaj ligjeve demokratike, as ndaj Vullnetit te Perendise. Ti je vete zot vete shkop, dhe ky eshte kendveshtrimi e morali pagan, jo morali i krishtere.

Albo

----------


## ilia spiro

> "Bota nuk do t'iu doje e do t'iu luftoje, ashtu sic me luftoi edhe mua, pasi ju nuk jeni te kesaj bote!"
> 
> E ka thene Krishti e jo Pavli. Nje nga gabimet qe ne te krishteret bejme pa perjashtim eshte se harrojme kollaj qe "nuk i perkasim kesaj bote". Bota jone dhe destinacioni i te krishtereve eshte Mbreteria e Qiellit, ne prani te Perendise. Bota ne te cilen jetojme eshte e perkohshme.
> 
> 
> 
> Demokracia eshte e kesaj bote. Mbreteria e Qiellit eshte e Perendise. Mbreteria e Qiellit ka filluar te ndertohet qe ne kete bote, eshte Kisha e Shenjte Katolike dhe Apostolike. Kisha eshte Arka e Shpetimit per te krishteret orthodhokse, eshte e vetmia pjese e kesaj bote qe eshte e perjetshme dhe e pavdekshme, pasi keshtu THA ZOTI YNE KRISHT!
> 
> Kisha nuk eshte demokraci, eshte monarki hyjnore.
> ...


Nuk kam ndermend te vazhdoj nje debat, i cili ka rrezik te degjeneroje, por do te ishte mire te mos etiketojme te tjeret. Kjo teme duhet t`i sherbeje persosjes se Kishes dhe jo sharjeve midis besimtareve.
Seicili nga ne ka mekate. Dhe nuk jemi te imunizuar as nga "krenaria", i cili eshte mekati me i rende.
Por, ne kete rast, une nuk kam bere asnje postim i shtyre nga "krenaria" e budallalleqe te tjera. Ne kete rast nisa nje debat te pranueshem per interpetimit ne kohen e sotme te demokracise te asaj qe ke thene Shen Pavli per bindjen dhe nderimin e pushteteve te kesaj bote. 
Une detyren time e bera dhe e tejkalova pak. Nese ju keni nuk pranoni as 1% te atyre qe kam thene kjo eshte puna juaj. 

Per pike e pushteteve mund te bej edhe ndonje postim, i cili nuk ka dhe nuk do te kete qellim te sulmoje dike dhe as te etiketoje njeri.
Une e kam shpjeguar me siper, por ju e kundershtoni.  E shoh se nuk keni njohurite e duhura per organizimin demokratik, pasi vete fjala demokraci do te thote: "Pushtet i popullit". Ketu pra kemi nje ndryshim thelbesor nga organizimi i 2000 vjeteve me pare, kur sundonte mbreti dhe skllaveria.
Ju permendni dhe i quani politikanet (presidentin, qeverine...), pushtetare, kur ata nuk jane gje tjeter vetem administratore (sherbetore) te popullit qe i ka zgjedhur.
Kete pushtet vete Zoti ja ka dhene seicilit, per te cilin ne duhet te kemi nderim dhe respekt ashtu sic kemi per veten tone, po te njejtin respekt edhe per politikanet. Por keta duhet te qendrojne poshte nesh, duhet te japin llogari per situaten ne vend, kete duhet ta bejne para seicilit prej nesh duke filluar prej lypesit dhe deri tek maja e shtetit.
Me vjen keq qe duhet te ta them, por ti ngaterron institucionin me personat qe drejtojne. Edhe institucionet edhe personat jane thjesht vegla ne duart e popullit dhe aspak nuk mund te quhen "pushtetmbajtes", sic i quan gabimisht ti, por jane sherbetore te tij.

Ti shikon gjendjen aktuale e cila vertet eshte e tille kur politikanet kane abuzuar dhe jane kthyer vertete ne pushtetare dhe talles te popullit shqiptar e me shume, qe i ka zgjedhur per te qene te tij. Ata jane pasuruar me paret e popullit, jane zhytur thelle me thelle ne korrupsion dhe mire na e bejne, kur ne nuk njohim ate te drejte hyjnore qe vete Zoti na e ka dhene,qe: Pushteti eshte seicili prej nesh.

Dhe kur kete gje kaq te thjeshte nuk e kupton dot ti, c`pret nga ai fshatari i stermunduar, nga ata njerez qe nuk mbushin dot barkun me buke, ne Shqiperi e gjetke. Kur sot ne bote jane 1 miliard njerez qe jane ne kufirin e urise dhe SHBA, etj, na shesin pallavra gjoja se jane shtete demokratike dhe respektojne te drejtat e njeriut. Cilat te drejta? Te drejten per te vdekur nga uria.
Eshte kollaj te jetosh ne USA, ta kalosh komod, e te japesh mend e te etiketosh pa te drejte, sepse ti as qe di dhe as qe deshiron ta dish se c`gjendje eshte ne Shqiperi. Para ca kohesh nje baba vrau veten sepse nuk kishte c`ti sillte femijeve per te ngrene. Mijra familje jane ne prag te urise e marrin ushqime me liste paradhenie, e i likuidojne kur u sjellin ndonje dollar femijet emigrante. 

Ka shume pergjegjesi klasa politike ne kete rast. Po te kishte administruar me mire paret e popullit, sot do te kishte shume me pak varferi ne Shqiperi, por ata kane abuzuar dhe jane tallur me popullin e shkrete i cili vazhdon t`i quaje "pushtetare", sikurse ti dhe te shpresoje tek ata me ....luge bosh.
E di ti i nderuar qe keta "pushtetare" na sollen vitin `97 qe ti e ke pare ne film e qe kenaqur me regjite e mediave te ndryshme? E di ti sa viktima solli ky vit: 2000 vetem te deklaruar, e gjithe kjo nga keta politikane qe kemi, si rrjedhoje e mosnjohjes se* atij pushteti qe Zoti na ka dhene*. Po te ishim sqaruar se jemi ne pushtetaret dhe ajo ata, shume gjera do te ishin ndryshe sot ne Shqiperi, se paku nuk do te kishte njerez qe vrasin veten nga varferia e nena qe braktisin foshnjet e tyre sepse nuk i mbajne dot.

Qofsh i nderuar, e kalofsh mire ne USA, me kaq e konsideroj te mbyllur diskutimin, nuk do te futem me ne tema te tilla, pasi edhe une kam kritikuar politikanet ne kete postim kur thuhet: "Mos gjykoni qe te mos gjykoheni".
E bera kete me shume nga dhimbja qe ndjej per te varferit ne Shqiperi e kudo dhe per t`i njohur vetes dinjitetin qe na ka dhene Perendia.
Zoti le te na gjykoje.
Pershendetje!

----------

